# Brother MFC-240C



## jnagyjr (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Brother MFC-240C multi-function device (scan, (photo-)print, copy, fax) that I'm trying to get working. All I can find on the net are instructions for getting it working under various Linux distributions but nothing about any version of FreeBSD. Does anyone have a clue? It is connected via USB.

For what it's worth, I'm running:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD alex-laptop 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #8: Tue Jan 22 14:00:27 CST 2013     root@alex-laptop:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ALEX-LAPTOP  amd64
```

When attached this appears in /var/log/messages:

```
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x04f9 product 0x01ab bus uhub0
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: ugen0.3: <vendor 0x04f9> at usbus0
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: ulpt0: <vendor 0x04f9 product 0x01ab, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: umass0: <vendor 0x04f9 product 0x01ab, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: da0: <Brother MFC-240C 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
Feb  8 00:01:20 alex-laptop kernel: da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

/dev/da0 entries are caused by the card reader built into the printer. 

I installed *gnome-cups-manager* so I could add printers easily (the *lpd* method in the handbook gets the data to the printer, which just sits there saying on its readout, "Receiving data") and run:
`# gnome-cups-add` 
but it doesn't detect the printer when ran, nor does it see any open printer ports (I am running *ipfw* as my firewall if that makes a difference).

Any ideas?


----------



## jnagyjr (Feb 11, 2013)

Turns out print/cups and print/cups-base wasn't installed. Now I'm just looking to see which model would be equivalent to use since the MFC-240C isn't listed.


----------



## jnagyjr (Feb 15, 2013)

Problem fully solved. Switched to a supported printer.


----------

